# My Son's 1st Big Carp



## 3guysfishin (Aug 31, 2004)

My Son's 1st Big Carp 25" on Corn. He cried "Help Help Dad " as it stripped off a few yards of line.... Wonder how he'll handle the 30+" ones that have broke the line a few times. Gone Fishin (hope the Picture comes thru,kinda new to this)


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats on the first carp..its only going to get better from here..


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nice fish! corn is always a good choice


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats! They put up a GREAT fight, especially in these warmer waters


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## 3guysfishin (Aug 31, 2004)

My other son got this 27" Mirror this AM when we me up with atrkyhntr. We learned a few things and caught 4-5 in a couple hours till the full sun set in.
Mark


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thats awesome..mirror rocks!!..


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Great job on first carp,nice fish


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Had fun and was great meeting you and the boys... Looked like we were going to have a great morning fishing but the sun seemed to send the fish deep or at the least turned the bite off... Thats a 1st and was the worse I have ever seen the fishing at that chum spot...


----------

